# MST - Metalstorm Limited



## newy (18 February 2005)

*MST - Metal Storm*

Hey guys just discovered your website..and was really interested in getting any ideas on investing in MST.....Metal Strom Ltd.....I am a new investor...and want to see your ideas on this investment.


----------



## The Barbarian Investor (18 February 2005)

*Re: Any Ideas on investing in MST?*

They had a big run a while back (pre-gulf war) didn't they...


----------



## astojic86 (10 May 2006)

*Should I buy stock on this info?*

Get In before the contract is annouced what do you think ?

Metal storm (MST) looks like it is getting another contract that has no been announced on the ASX yet or on the metal storm website. 

http://www.fbo.gov/spg/DON/USMC/M67854/M6785406Q9049/Attachments.html

330 000$ not sure if i should buy. They just got a $1.2 million contract a few days ago and the price spiked, this site i put up the link to was put up on the 9th of may so i guess anyone that is seeing this is getting important info. 



This is my opinion so don;t invest on any information i have provided.      Metals storm is a very risky company to invest in so do alot of research before you take any action.


----------



## canny (10 May 2006)

*Re: Should I buy stock on this info?*

Absolutely!! (Buy)


----------



## Joe Blow (10 May 2006)

*Re: Should I buy stock on this info?*

This was just announced by MST (3:08pm) so I am merging this thread with the current MST thread.


----------



## FXST01 (28 May 2006)

*Re: MST - Metal Storm*

yup buy, The government will always buy bigger and better weapons for defence, its just that they take their sweet time doing it.


----------



## wayneL (14 August 2006)

*MST Metalstorm Video :-O*

This weapon system is originally developed in Aus.

Check this video out... very frightening.

http://www.straighttalk.co.za/Movies/FutureWeapons.wmv


----------



## Happy (18 August 2006)

*Re: MST Metalstorm Video :-O*

There was little MST storm on ASX in 2000, now quite calm.

Is it calm before another storm?


----------



## professor_frink (18 August 2006)

*Re: MST Metalstorm Video :-O*

Scary stuff.

At the end of it, the commentator says it's "super smart AND super deadly".

Yes it is deadly, and it took smart people to design it, but I wouldn't say that building something like that is an entirely smart move.


----------



## Knobby22 (18 August 2006)

*Re: MST Metalstorm Video :-O*

Not new!

They got a useless ceo who wasted a lot of money and so they are reraising money at present. Contracts are still in the early stages and and the big ones are yet to take place. 

Intellectually, I love the remote controlled little helicopter with a camera and a metalstorm gun. Originally used by Hollywood, it is hoped that it can be used to attack soldiers automatically. Check out the video on metalstorms site.

The most likely success story in my opinion is the ship defence system.

Metalstorm is not perfect, the velocity that the ammunition leaves the gun is not as high as conventional weapons. Its big advantage is the lightness of the equipment.

Terminator was science fiction of which I am a huge fan. The thing about science fiction is that unlike fantasy, it is set in a possible future reality. 
The war machines of the future as shown in the movie are just a matter of time. 

If you think this is bad, what about nanomachines that multiply when landing on human flesh, killing the human (who may be a 3 year old girl) and flying to somewhere else? People are working on it.


----------



## Dr Stock (2 October 2006)

*Metal Storm*

Here a story on Metal Storm 

http://www.zecco.com/blogs/crazy_jim_smiths_blog/Full-Transcript-Of-Metal-Storm.aspx

I think that's why the share price jumped 27% today


----------



## dj_ajay (17 October 2006)

And a jump of 10% today.
An article was also posted on smh.

Interesting stuff, especially with this North Korea situation. Mayby the Chinese want to take the MST guns into N KOrea and blow em up!

Sydney Morning Herald - Former Metal Storm MD, Mike O'Dwyer, says he received a $US100m offer for the company's weapons technology. O'Dwyer says the man who made the offer, apparently an American, claimed to be consulting with representatives of the People's Liberation Army of China who were interested in the Brisbane-based company's weapon system. O'Dwyer says he reported the offer to Australia's Defence Security Authority and later received as many as six offers from Chinese companies interested in Metal Storm's electronic projectile weapons system. O'Dwyer would not name the man who made the initial offer for security reasons


----------



## Seneca60BC (18 October 2006)

Cant believe some of you would recommend others to BUY this company who has not made a single cent in the last 5 years!!

They are burning so much cash and some say BUY! 
Truely puerile.


----------



## Agentm (18 October 2006)

spoke to a soldier for hire a few years back,, from S Africa.. mainly does flying on choppers,, on way to PNG to do secret work for mining companies.. usual stuff.. if the locals are a little loud.. send in these guys and they will never say another word!!

told me about one job in south africa where they tested rapid fire close range machine guns,, that more or less placed a bullet every 6 square inches.. like a modern day gattling gun.. so you basically do one run over a target and presto,, instant armagedon

reminded me of metalstorm type attrocity.. should this gun be used then forget the peace, anyone with one of those babies will rule.. cant wait to see a 14 yo sudan kid on the back of one of those suckers..

anyways he described how the manufactures would put the equipment on the SA army helicopters.. and this guy who was a pilot did the mission.. they were asked to fly over a village in angola and try it out at night.. any village would do and to come back with the film.. yep they needed to see what it looked like so the corporates could to do high fives in the board rooms..

so he ran the mission..

when you meet people like that you understand that the longer the corporate arm is from the killing field the easier it is to justify mass murder to the shareholders.. South Africa was the favoured place to test weapons.. i guess theres another place now in the middle east..

after describing what it looked like to see women and children being mowed down in the middle of the night.. shattering homes and huts..by the weapon he was paid to test you kinda hope that they never come up with a better way to mass murder...

enjoy the carnage if you invest in death.. 

dont complain if the hand that feeds you also turns its sights on you.


----------



## dj_ajay (18 October 2006)

Blah Blah Blah...Should I get my Violin out and start playing.

Seneca60BC - Watch and learn!   The company is still developing their equipment and of course they need to pay alot of money on R&D, etc.


----------



## pacer (19 October 2006)

I want one for Xmas, to go with my StreetSweeper (Automatic shotgun).


----------



## Seneca60BC (20 October 2006)

dj_ajay said:
			
		

> Blah Blah Blah...Should I get my Violin out and start playing.
> 
> Seneca60BC - Watch and learn!   The company is still developing their equipment and of course they need to pay alot of money on R&D, etc.




Hi Dj

Do you hold a position in MST?


----------



## Milk Man (20 October 2006)

Id buy shares if they let me "test" one of those suckers out. "THEY'RE COMING RIGHT FOR US!" AKAKAKAKAKAKAKAKAKAK.

Sweeeeeeeeet.  

Oh sorry, that should be "Let's thin out their numbers!"


----------



## dj_ajay (21 October 2006)

Seneca60BC said:
			
		

> Hi Dj
> 
> Do you hold a position in MST?





Yes...only recently.


----------



## Seneca60BC (22 October 2006)

ok kool - my friend at work also has MST.


----------



## dj_ajay (4 January 2007)

Seeing you are from Brissy...does he work there.
BTW Speeding fine recently....Seems like something big in the pipe - possibly Navy contract? Mayby US gov showing mre interest since the news of the Chinese interested in MST...shall wait and see


----------



## Fiji (11 October 2007)

I own shares in MST for sometime now and not happy so far.   
Despite that US NAVY contract has been awarded nothing exciting has happened to its price 
DJ.AJAY do you have any opinions on the current status?


----------



## roland (11 October 2007)

Fiji said:


> I own shares in MST for sometime now and not happy so far.
> Despite that US NAVY contract has been awarded nothing exciting has happened to its price
> DJ.AJAY do you have any opinions on the current status?




Well, MST is a blast from the past. Did my dough on this 19/10/2004. They were trading at 0.325, sold at 0.265 and then the rest at 0.18 - one of my early bad mistakes.


----------



## So_Cynical (11 October 2007)

All the potential buyers have looked and tested and no 1 really wants it

its a 1 shot gun, it sure is a big shot, but thats the prob.


----------



## carmen (20 April 2009)

Huge volume spike on Friday, nearly 1% of MST's issued capital with 10% incr in SP. I think this one's about to go for a little run i'm buying today (lets hope the noteholders dont put the coy into admin)


----------



## Iron Man (11 May 2009)

looks like MST is on the ropes and could go under soon. Capital raising for $2m yet needs $20m. Damn shame if it goes as the weapons are amazing.


----------



## Sdajii (9 December 2009)

*MST - Metal Storm*

Anyone been watching these guys?

Their price has done some pretty serious bouncing around in the last two months, with a massive jump in price, up about 200% a violent crash down about 70% then a more modest jump back up to where they were before the gymnastics started.

What do people make of the frequent "We didn't get our money, but it will be here tomorrow" announcements, followed by the same thing the next day, etc. Once again, apparently the money will arrive today! Once again, I expect it won't. If I was a little bit more of a gambler and didn't mind the karma of investing in a weapons development company I might be tempted to jump in just for fun! I'm sure if that money turns up (you know, it's sort of ironic, surprising and amusing that someone would try to rip off a weapons company!) the share price is going to jump back up. Of course, if the money never arrives, maybe the guys with the guns are dead.

Thoughts?


----------



## skc (9 December 2009)

*Re: MST - Metal Storm*



Sdajii said:


> Anyone been watching these guys?
> 
> Their price has done some pretty serious bouncing around in the last two months, with a massive jump in price, up about 200% a violent crash down about 70% then a more modest jump back up to where they were before the gymnastics started.
> 
> ...




This is so sad... how many times can you stuff up a money transfer? And it's only $2m or so. You think they could have just sent a bag of money with a carrier pigeon and it would have arrived by now. If that's the kind of investor MST is dealing with, the future sure looks bright for them.

Sitting on the sideline watching I found it quite funny, but I feel sorry for anyone who is a long term investor.


----------



## Knobby22 (9 December 2009)

*Re: MST - Metal Storm*



skc said:


> This is so sad... how many times can you stuff up a money transfer? And it's only $2m or so. You think they could have just sent a bag of money with a carrier pigeon and it would have arrived by now. If that's the kind of investor MST is dealing with, the future sure looks bright for them.
> 
> Sitting on the sideline watching I found it quite funny, but I feel sorry for anyone who is a long term investor.




Its looking a bit terminal.
The sad thing is they have finally got the product but where are the deals?
They should get rid of their limitations and start selling to India, China and the like if the USA won't support. I bet that when they become insolvent the owners will become a US based company.

I don't hold.


----------



## McCoy Pauley (9 December 2009)

*Re: MST - Metal Storm*



Knobby22 said:


> Its looking a bit terminal.
> The sad thing is they have finally got the product but where are the deals?
> They should get rid of their limitations and start selling to India, China and the like if the USA won't support. I bet that when they become insolvent the owners will become a US based company.
> 
> I don't hold.




I suspect that Metal Storm will have agreed to covenants not to export their products to such countries pursuant to their contracts in order to comply with US law.  The USA has laws in place that prevent companies from exporting to countries the USA don't like very much and, in relation to weaponry, that list of countries might be very long.


----------



## So_Cynical (9 December 2009)

*Re: MST - Metal Storm*



Knobby22 said:


> Its looking a bit terminal.
> The sad thing is they have finally got the product but where are the deals?
> They should get rid of their limitations and start selling to India, China and the like if the USA won't support. I bet that when they become insolvent the owners will become a US based company.
> 
> I don't hold.




They have had the product "the technology" for years...as ive said before, every credible, potential buyer has tested and evaluated and passed....there's simply no where for this company to go.


----------



## grants (14 July 2010)

Doesn't seem to have gotten any better although they did get some funding. Looks like the recent contract to the US Marines didn't even blip their price. A shame to see what appears to be very good technology thrown on the scrapheap.


----------



## noie (3 August 2010)

22% move today based on a small contract to the PNG Gvt,  

additionally a rights issues for another 3,100,000


----------



## notting (21 July 2016)

Whilst I think going for WOWs Home Timber & Hardware wholesale business is a good move, It's more like a walk to first base not a home run.
Looking to get short again.
See how it closes since I missed it at 2.20.
They will have to raise capital to buy it.  SP $2.11


----------



## pixel (21 July 2016)

notting said:


> Forgive me I'm dyslexic.



Consider yourself forgiven, Notting 
MST has been shot dead years ago. But if you're thinking Masters is now MST - *no, it ain't MST*


----------



## skc (21 July 2016)

notting said:


> Whilst I think going for WOWs Home Timber & Hardware wholesale business is a good move, It's more like a walk to first base not a home run.
> Looking to get short again.
> See how it closes since I missed it at 2.20.
> They will have to raise capital to buy it.  SP $2.11




Lol... How did you managed to find this old thread.

For a moment I thought MST has came back from corporate graveyard...

RIP Metalstorm.


----------



## notting (21 July 2016)

skc said:


> Lol... How did you managed to find this old thread.
> 
> For a moment I thought MST has came back from corporate graveyard...
> 
> RIP Metalstorm.




Whoops! MTS   LOL

Let's just pretend I was trying to be funny


----------



## Knobby22 (22 July 2016)

Got me wondering who owns the company now.

It got taken over by DefenTex a private company based in Moorabbin Victoria. Who the directors are is unknown.

MELBOURNE, Victoria – August 12th, 2015 - DefendTex today has announced that it has acquired all of the assets of MetalStorm Pty Ltd and MetalStorm Inc from liquidation.  This includes the patents, intellectual property, trademarks and weapon prototypes including the highly regarded MAUL and 3GL.

“We are looking forward to commercialising the long held potential of the Metal Storm technology” said Travis Reddy, DefendTex’s CEO.  “As an Australian company we are proud to have secured this innovative Australian developed technology and look forward to further developing a small arms manufacturing base in Victoria in conjunction with the wider defence industry.”

DefendTex will market the unique stacked projectile, electronically fired weapon systems under its existing brand.  This technology provides unique advantages to law enforcement and military customers by significantly reducing the weight and complexity of weapon design through the removal of all moving parts.  This results in a dramatic increase in the rate of fire and removes the possibility of a weapon jamming due to mechanical and environmental issues.

 DefendTex is an Australian based weapons research and development company concentrating in the fields of small arms development utilising new fabrication techniques to facilitate the rapid testing and manufacturing of new design


----------

